# attacked by a dog



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

i was riding on the road today and had a large (100lb+) dog come out of a yard and chase me. i hammered down and outran it, but many people could not have. im sure roadies deal with this all the time. here in alabama, of course i could have just shot it. 

so how do you guys deal with dogs?


----------



## Garthhog (May 7, 2007)

Camshaft213 said:


> i was riding on the road today and had a large (100lb+) dog come out of a yard and chase me. i hammered down and outran it, but many people could not have. im sure roadies deal with this all the time. here in alabama, of course i could have just shot it.
> 
> so how do you guys deal with dogs?


Surprisingly, yelling "Sit!" seems to work on a lot of dogs, but you have to be loud and yell with authority. Dog spray is another alternative if you can't outrun it. Bullets work too.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

This is why I carry a kershaw knife @ the front of my camelbak front strap.
Glad to see you didn't get hurt.


----------



## yimmy149 (Jul 8, 2008)

Try "No!" followed by "Bad Dog!" Those are pretty universal for "english speaking" dogs.  If it turns physical, whacking them across the nose works pretty well.


-james (dog owner, used to be a paper boy...)


----------



## Ganit (Jul 29, 2007)

In most cases turning around and chasing them with vengeance in your eyes usually make them tuck tail and run.. catch is if they don't you gotta be willing to kick it in the face. and that works every time.. lol


----------



## luckybastard (Sep 29, 2006)

TX_Shifter said:


> This is why I carry a kershaw knife @ the front of my camelbak front strap.
> Glad to see you didn't get hurt.


Me to. After seeing a pitbull attack in person, I always carry a blade.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Methods I have learned from old roadies include spraying it in the face with water from a bottle and accelerating and charging at the dog while yelling at it "GO HOME!" or "BAD DOG!" I usually just try to outrun them, but I have gotten the latter method to work a few times that dogs have seen me coming and gotten ahead of me.


----------



## treestan (Jan 10, 2008)

A spray in the face with a waterbottle works wonders. At the very least, it'll usually give you enough time to get some distance between you and it.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*done that*



Ganit said:


> In most cases turning around and chasing them with vengeance in your eyes usually make them tuck tail and run.. catch is if they don't you gotta be willing to kick it in the face. and that works every time.. lol


Done that on the roads north of here. Works every time. They freak out seeing that they're about to get pummeled.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I kicked a huge rottie in the face right in front of his owner (rott was off-leash and attacking my leashed dog). The rottie backed off, bleeding. Cleated shoes and a little martial arts training. :thumbsup:


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

... and every time an unleashed dog chases you on a public road, you should call the police, and report a dog at large. Tell them that the dog is aggressive. See if that dog is still out there after a visit from the Sheriff.


----------



## yimmy149 (Jul 8, 2008)

202cycle said:


> ... and every time an unleashed dog chases you on a public road, you should call the police, and report a dog at large. Tell them that the dog is aggressive. See if that dog is still out there after a visit from the Sheriff.


If your life is not in danger and you ride there often, it might also be worth trying to talk to the owner. They might not be aware their dog is getting out - some actually jump back into the back yard. If the Sheriff comes by and doesn't see a dog, it doesn't help your situation.

It also pays to be able to read the body language of a dog, some will chase because it's fun, and others want to kill you.

-james


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually just step off the bike, get off and confront the dog with a very aggressive look. I hate dogs and their careless owners even more and I can asure you than standing tall in front of a dog scares the crap out of that stupid bastard. The dog usually runs away or simply stands there in submission. If that doesn't work I'd kick it if it's a small dog (which usually scares him enough that I don't actually have to kick it) or wait for it's owner to catch up and yell a sh!tload at him...


----------



## MtnBikeNC (May 22, 2008)

Having owned both Dobermans and Rotties I've gotten so used to aggressive dogs off leash coming at my dogs (on leash) that I instinctively kick towards their face when/if they get close enough.

Alternatively, if you shout with a commanding voice while moving towards the dog - most will back down. This doesn't work if you have a dog they want to mix it up with and your dog is snarling back... I also often carry a spyderco while riding..my glock sub won't fit inside my lycra.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

Ganit said:


> In most cases turning around and chasing them with vengeance in your eyes usually make them tuck tail and run.. catch is if they don't you gotta be willing to kick it in the face. and that works every time.. lol


HAHA

slightly OT but my roommates dog (on leash) was being attacked by a huuuuge mastiff (and this dog could hold his own, hes a pitbull/boxer) so i picked up my roomies dog by its collar and pulled it out, then when the other dog lunged it got a knee to the face

but as i suggested before, if a dog gets nasty, an old-school frame pump with lead weights in the handle does the job, or just jack on your brakeswhen its close to you, dogs lead you like theyre hunting


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Camshaft213 said:


> i was riding on the road today and had a large (100lb+) dog come out of a yard and chase me. i hammered down and outran it, but many people could not have. im sure roadies deal with this all the time. here in alabama, of course i could have just shot it.
> 
> so how do you guys deal with dogs?


The squirt in the face with the water bottle works really well most of the time. As noted above, some dogs are chasing for fun, others because they mean you harm. If you can't squirt them or they don't back off, I recommend getting off the bike and keeping it between you and the dog. Then back away.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I got chased on the road on Saturday. The dog was sticking with us at 20 mph and we had to step on it. That was fortunately his limit and we pulled away with just a little extra juice. 

If they start chasing, I think the best thing to do is just haul ass and try to lose them. I'd rather just do it that way than taking one of my hands off the bars to try to grab something to spray the dog.


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, either haul ass or if your in a particularly vindictive mood, the cleat to the nose works well. Only try that in the south though, here in cali i'm sure you'd get sued just for givin it a good ol kick. 
Damn, how I hate pitbulls and big dogs, terriers for the win.


----------



## DIRTmrchnt (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Do you carry it in a purse like Paris Hilton too??? my sisters cat weighs more than most terriers and it isn't even obese. i passionately dislike(not hate) 99.9% of any dog the size of a football (they come that size for a reason i think) 50+lbs = real dog i'm sorry...


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

sharp knee to the face/chest, or swift kick to the balls will render most dogs down.


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys with your knives crack me up...there's nothing you're going to do to a Pit Bull with a knife. You'd be too busy having your ass eaten and screaming like a little girl.

Pepper spray is the safest, most effective thing you can carry.


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

Sentiment said:


> Damn, how I hate pitbulls and big dogs, terriers for the win.


Do you even realize how stupid this statement is? Pit Bulls are terriers.


----------



## Old Dog (Apr 11, 2005)

Pepper spray is pretty effective, the water bottle can be too.

The question is what is the dog's intentions? Most dogs just chase out of instinct. A few are seriously aggressive and mean you harm. If you've spent much time around dogs you can probably tell, but not always.

Obviously if you can easily out run the dog, this is the simplest and safest. If not, being aggressive toward the dog, shouting "NO!" or "DOWN!" works most of the time. If the dog strikes - a kick or blow to the nose will turn away anything but a trained attack dog (who wouldn't be chasing you) or a pure psyco dog. In either case, if the dog continues to attack - do what ever is needed to defend yourself. Placing your bike between you and the dog is a good idea. Remember, psyco large dogs can latch on and won't let go no matter what - usually being shot before anyone can pry them off.

I had the misfortune of being attached once by a large quasi psyco German Sheppard (I was on foot). I yelled "OFF" (hey, that's what came out...) and struck the dogs mouth as it tried to bite my left arm. I love dogs, but my full intention was to kick this dog in the chest hard enough to kill it. Fortunately, before I kicked, the dog dropped to the ground and cowered. I'm glad I didn't have to find out who would win that fight.


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

DIRTmrchnt said:


> ^^ Do you carry it in a purse like Paris Hilton too??? my sisters cat weighs more than most terriers and it isn't even obese. i passionately dislike(not hate) 99.9% of any dog the size of a football (they come that size for a reason i think) 50+lbs = real dog i'm sorry...


Eh, only burly ******** need real dogs. All the big dogs I've come across on the trail are silly mutts and just stand there. Nearly run over 5+ in my time on the trail.
Each to his own I suppose, but I hate Paris Hilton with a passion.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

C'mon guys why the hate? We just need the exercise same as you and it's more fun to chase stuff that isn't your own tail. Throw us a stick or a ball, no need to reach for the pepper spray.


----------



## Locker537 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cross post from LS2.com? :lol:


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'ver only had a couple try to chase me, but (as was mentioned earlier) I've found just stopping & yelling 'NO!' or 'STOP!' does the trick. 

Most of the time it's game over once you stop, they really just want something to chase & when you stop you're no fun anymore. 

Just to be safe, keep the bike between you & the dog though.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*Ha ha*

I have seen a lot of responses in here that I have done before. Usually on a bike, I'll stop and get off and yell at them and make sure the bike is between us. I have outrun them too. Never thought of turning the tables until I was out for a run in Tennessee, didn't have the option of having a bike for speed or defense. There were three dogs running loose and while I ran past them I was thinking....hmmmm keep yourself alert. One of the dogs came after me and the other two followed suit. Not having the bike for defense I turned and stopped and yelled at the dogs...it worked they stopped. I walked backward until I felt they were done chasing. Soon as I turned..yep here they came again. I stopped again and yelled. Same result. I was getting kind of mad that they were out doing this by that time. The third time they came after me. I turned on them started running at them yelling I am going to break your F*&^ing necks! They turned tail and took off. Didn't have an issue with them after that. I couldn't help thinking about what that may have looked like to someone looking out their window. So I guess lots of options out there.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Get bike between you and the dog.

If the worst happens and they still try and attack, use your bike - chainrings can HURT if you swing your bike at the dog.

Ofcourse, you shouldnt try to hurt them unless you have no other option.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

I ride with a sidearm.

I shoot pretty much anything that moves.

Didn't get enough of Man vs Dog in the last thread, eh?


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

"they really just want something to chase & when you stop you're no fun anymore."

speaking as a dog, i can tell you the first part of your statement is true, the second demonstrably false (unless you have a sidearm).


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

*Ooooh I got chased by a dog!*

Did you just start riding? Who hasn't been chased by a dog? Also I really like all you macho mtn bikers with your advice on how to defend yourself. too funny.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

*This is what I do*

I stop and let them chew on my left forearm.
After a minute they get bored and go away.
of course my left arm looks like I have polio but 
what the heck.
ARF!
LS


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

Ganit said:


> In most cases turning around and chasing them with vengeance in your eyes usually make them tuck tail and run.. catch is if they don't you gotta be willing to kick it in the face. and that works every time.. lol


could not have said it better myself. show them who's boss, run _at_ them, then have your foot ready to kick.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

I carry mace for both dogs and bums (I ride a lot of urban trails that bums also frequent)... I would much rather use mace than cause permanent harm to a dog or person. BTW, mace is MUCH more effective than a knife. Everyone I know who's been maced say they would rather be shot than maced.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

HandyMan said:


> I carry mace for both dogs and bums (I ride a lot of urban trails that bums also frequent)...


Instead of carrying mace for dogs and bums, why not carry chocolate powerbars? Check this thread for more info - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=433731 :thumbsup:


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Camshaft213 said:


> i was riding on the road today and had a large (100lb+) dog come out of a yard and chase me. i hammered down and outran it, but many people could not have. im sure roadies deal with this all the time. here in alabama, of course i could have just shot it.
> 
> so how do you guys deal with dogs?


Well, I was chased by one today. Although it was an opportunistic event for the little bulldog looking thing as he was leading a screaming blonde all over the neighborhood at speed....he was running round like an idiot and the owner was running around like an idiot shouting useless commands, like an idiot.

I happened to be riding by as the dog rounded a corner and seeing me made a bee line for my rear wheel. So, I hammered the brakes and did a slide turn ending up sort of facing the dog.

The little dummy instantly broke off the chase and dodged me like I was a threat. He then ran across the road and was circling around some people who were on the sidewalk. Really a harmless event, but when the dog rounded the corner, the blonde yelled and I looked to see the dogs expression go into an engaged chase face, if that makes sense.

I have had to kick a dog before, but rarely have had a serious chase by a dog. I am going to put a mace or pepper spray canister on my handlebars so it is ready to go if ever needed.

And yes, I have a knife on me at all times. If I am being attacked I will use it, but using some common sense will divert many chasing dogs. Besides I'd rather mace or pepper spray them, then their owner who will inevitably run up and be overly aggressive because I attacked their poor little dog.....

Don't bag on me for saying that, the owners 105 pound German Shepperd I laid out with a kick to the throat came to do me damage cause I wholloped the furry beast. The dog was down the block and across the street from it's house when it reached me as I was walking down the street. When the cops rolled up the jerk had grabbed one of my arms and was trying to pin me as I got in a few free hammer fisted shots to the side of his noggin.

Imagine the look on his face and wifey's face as they were ticketed for a leash violation, being cited or warned for an aggressive dog and the cops were asking me if I wanted to press assault charges on the guy who was trying to do whatever the heck he was trying to do as the cops rolled up.

Lot's of lessons..for the 16 year old boy (me) take a defensive posture, attack with intent to the dog, and whomp the 30 year old while ya can! For the dog owner, keep your dog on a leash, don't try to man handle a minor, be sure to pay your fines and hope they don't euthanize your dog and you might wanna put a cold compress on that goose egg on your right temple...and be glad they didn't have pepper spray 27 years ago....


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

"Everyone I know who's been maced say they would rather be shot than maced."

Have they all been shot as well? Otherwise it's not really an informed comparison.

+1 for the powerbar tip but dogs prefer meaty treats... Peperami or Big Red type stuff.


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Qatarbhoy said:


> "Everyone I know who's been maced say they would rather be shot than maced."
> 
> Have they all been shot as well? Otherwise it's not really an informed comparison.
> 
> +1 for the powerbar tip but dogs prefer meaty treats... Peperami or Big Red type stuff.


No, not all. One has (cop), and the other has been maced/tazered/stun gunned (prison guard) and says mace was by far the worst.

BTW, meaty treats may distract a dog.... but they also attract them to you in the first place


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out how the OP was "Attacked". I missed the section where the dog attacked them, or maybe the dog just chased them and scared the crap out of them so they chose to use the incorrect word to entice negative comments towards dogs.

I too have been chased by dogs and most recommendations listed here work. I have used the "NO" command and the had to putt the bike between me and a pit. However, I ended up running from the pit when a huge Rott came running over the hill from their house. Lucky for me I had put some distance between me and the pit. One warning, if you try to kick an attacking dog in the face, DON'T MISS! You may be sorry.

Finally, where are the people riding that need a knife for protection?


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

"BTW, meaty treats may distract a dog.... but they also attract them to you in the first place."

You forget that *you* are a meaty treat.

Thanks for the update on your friendship group. I expect they've probably been struck by lightning a few times as well!


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

jspharmd said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the OP was "Attacked". I missed the section where the dog attacked them, or maybe the dog just chased them and scared the crap out of them so they chose to use the incorrect word to entice negative comments towards dogs.
> 
> I too have been chased by dogs and most recommendations listed here work. I have used the "NO" command and the had to putt the bike between me and a pit. However, I ended up running from the pit when a huge Rott came running over the hill from their house. Lucky for me I had put some distance between me and the pit. One warning, if you try to kick an attacking dog in the face, DON'T MISS! You may be sorry.
> 
> Finally, where are the people riding that need a knife for protection?


Thank you.

I've been biting my tongue on this for awhile. ATTACKED he says.

Geesh.

Some peoples kids...


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

jspharmd said:


> ....................
> Finally, where are the people riding that need a knife for protection?


I carry a knife while riding for a lot of reasons, one of which may be protection. A knife does come in handy in many, many situations. An everyday, common example is trying to open an easy open bag of almonds with sweaty hands.....a knife slice works much better.

Use as a defense against an attacking dog is not the primary reason I have a knife in my pocket or my bike pack at all times.....

And for what it is worth, I have a knife on me almost all the time. And no it is not some Rambo survival knife, it is a simple 3 inch folding knife I got at Dunham's for 14 bucks. I'm not exactly a commando with that! And like I said, I carry one for about a bazillion reasons more than an attacking dog.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

So just to recap but this time with no exaggeration in regards to the size or speed: It was a 30 lbs dog and it had 3 legs.


----------



## friedtongue (May 13, 2008)

Long time roadie, new to mtb. Many of my miles have been in rural Alabama with lots of loose dogs. The shouted commands no and sit sometimes work, but what I've found best next to a water bottle blast is to loudly bark and growl at them. Never not had this work, if nothing else it seems to startle them enough that you have time to ride off and can be done outside water bottle range.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

w00t! said:


> You guys with your knives crack me up...there's nothing you're going to do to a Pit Bull with a knife. You'd be too busy having your ass eaten and screaming like a little girl.
> 
> Pepper spray is the safest, most effective thing you can carry.


Unless you are asthmatic like me. The pepper spray may get the dog to change its mind, but would leave me in hospital. Due to my background, I don't carry blades...if I had a blade and the dog clamps on my arm, it would be opened up across the throat. I'd rather not be forced to do that...

I've found that an expandable baton works wonders. It can be effective against the dog (sharp rap on the muzzle does wonders), but the sound can be effective against some poor owners too (changes their thoughts on egging on their dog behaving badly).


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Carry Scoobie Snacks for the dog and Sig, for the owners. Tennis balls don't hurt either. Given the choice, most dogs will play over fight anytime.


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a friend (and I also do this now) who yells "get on the couch." It's a line that confuses co-participants as much as the dog, which often leaves the dog reeling, and you time to leave.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

I've never tried this, but some folks report success carrying a stinky rag or the like in their back pocket. They drop it as they ride off, the dumb dog stops to sniff it, (olfactory curosity is job numero uno, with most dogs) giving them precious seconds to put some distance between them. Imagine it'd only work with one dog, who's not really out for blood. Why do dogs chase cyclists or cars? Because it gives them a feeling of great potency, chasing off something that big.


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

outhere in Hawaii there are tons of dogs, i;ve yet to see one mtn biking but I see em and get chased by em all the time on my road bike, I ahve LOOK cleats and pedals on th roadie and anybody familiar with these knows the cleat is pretty large so if yelling "NO" "SIT" and "F**K OFF" don't work then a cleat to the nose usually works and I also keep a folding benchmade in one of the back pockets of my jersey (that knife lives on the sternum strap of my hydration pack) when on the mtn bike, most dogs don't have intention of hurting you but I for one an not willing to wait and find out if they are or not.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Reading this thread with alot of interest!

another take on it, Im seeing allot of aggression towards dogs and this itself is the biggest why dogs become an issue!

I recently got myself a pup, Im not new to dogs but Ive held back unti lthe time was right!

Anyways my take on this and it dosen't help those who have been attacted but that is a consequence! Im coming from a prevention view which can also help if you find yourself in this situtation!

People need to take responsibility!

Dog owners if you get a dog or own one its a dog not a human treat it like a Dog thats love for your dog, Im not going into the whole dog sociology crap there's TV programs for that and good ones too, but come on its basic stuff, feed ya dog right walk them give them regular exercise and behave well and ya dog will too, teach them not to chase people or react badly in situtations!

All animals can smell fear even if you think ya got big kahuna's if youre being chased or something bad is happening its a reflection of your own state of mind! Stay calm!!

Stay calm, stay still, if a dog comes after you use ya water bottle dogs get a shock from water squirted at them!
Use comon sense don't tease or aggravate dogs they have good memories! They don't forget, its why kids get in trouble, kids tease they forget! the dogs or puppies don't theyre dogs animals not humans! They will always resort to dog mentality, if you treat them this way you get what you give, if you do well by them they won't be an issue or atleast minimialised!

Be responsible owners, It beyotches me when I here these stories, maybe if owners got put down as well with there pets they might learn to be more repsonsible, its not loving ya dog to have it untrained or unruly out on the trail or anywhere else!

I am recovering from a broken neck, the other day after physio I thought we'd go for a walk in a public dog walking park, dogs must be on a leash in this area! When I come upon other people, we stop, my puppy, 14weeks old is already taught to stop and sit, and let others by, I don't even have to tell him know, I stop he does too and sits, calm!

Anyways we were walking down a track me slow as Im not in much shape and it hurts to walk a bit, I saw a couple quite affluent with two dogs, one little dog not sure of breed, but my eyes fixed on the big boxxer, funny the too dogs mirrored the onwers, the guy was fairly big fit guy, a match for me, and looked like his dog trouble!

I like Boxxers but eveyone Ive ever met has been trouble, so I expected it but remained calm, my pup, named Maxxis stayed calm and walked confidently beside me, I noticed the Boxxer was off his lead, I stopped and Maxxis did his thing sat and looked at me expectantly with a happy grin, hes not had this contact before, and I was looking forward to him being more social while I suspected what would happen it would be a good lesson for him, the couple had a gate to negotiate, once open the Boxxer was off straight for us, I was ready stood my ground and lifted my left knee caught him right in the chest, he didn't stop, Im a pretty solid guy so I wasn't afraid stayed calm, kept a tight leash and kept Maxxis between us, he still got a bite in, Maxxis had a good squeal but didn't lose it which I was impressed by, it took a bit for the owners to grab there Boxxer and my knee got a good workout, I didn't think about myself just kept calm and he never took to me, don't recommend this unless ya have absolutley no choice, I had none I was in no state to do anything else!

They apologised and I just ignored them and kept telling my boy he did good and kept him calm while the female kept apologising, I coulda lost it abused f___k out of em but felt my silence was more defening, they knew it was a lesh area enough said, be responsible if you care about your dog/s then do the right thing for them and others! Oh I got there registration as well, drove a Discovery, explains it all! So if I see them again and theyre off the lead I'll report em!

For those attacked stay calm do not run, do not look them in the eye thats a challenge to them, use water if ya got access, if more than one of you pull the back legs from under them, if they have got you in a bite hold stick your hand down there mouth as far you you can they will spew it back up you can grab the lower jaw and they can't close on you, all hard to do with a big powerful dog only do this if they got you in a no options situation, be sensible, stay calm!

Guns Knives crazy imo, but hey I don't live in America so I know s h i t when it comes to that zone to me it sounds like war zone, remember dogs aren't the problem! people are!

Here's my boy! everyone is so impressed with hows he's doing, we going to obeidance class next week whohooo!









Oh feed your dog bones not that macdonalds conveinant food in a bag or can that causes more dog control issues than nearly anything else, dogs get allot of satisfaction chewing on bones and are healthy happier for it and more likey not to chew live bones! Note there is no one all food with all nutrients on one sitting that is good, for us or them, I continually here this at pet shop and Vets its BS take all that yourself and see how you feel afterwards, it makes you sick, Dogs come from wolves there are no one food has it all out in the wild, its all marketing and laziness!Oh did I mention how cheap it is to feed a dog bones! cheap cheap, like buying a weeks worth of veges vs fast food same for dogs compare $$ and nutrition health same thing!

Happy dog trails:thumbsup:

More of Maxxis!


















Can't wait till where both ready to go riding together! Next year we should be ready and raring yeahaaaa!
Ya like the name


----------



## Lost81 (Dec 14, 2004)

Chased by a dog?

Just ride faster than your buddy!

:lol:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I've been chased by this damn dog almost every day I ride. He doesn't attack me, he just likes to think that he's protecting me from my own bike. 

Usually I just outrun his little legs, but he likes to nip at my ankles to let me know politely that the bike is _his_.

Anyway, it's a good thing the little bastard has an invisible fence, otherwise I'd be dead.

So, if you're ever in central NC and see a guy haulin' ass to run away from a miniature poodle, that'd be me.

Here's a picture - I swear, he's evil.


----------



## 73h 8r!110 (Jan 25, 2008)

if the dog is coming from the right side of the road, cross over onto the other side of the road. This way the dog will have to cross both lanes to get to you, then if you're lucky, it will get runover. 








i'm just kidding....although i almost saw this happen once.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

my blade is used for cutting fruit as I have determined chances of me taking it out and slashing and animal before it just slashes me is low.


----------



## Kevin Kyle Tidemand (Jul 30, 2008)

I've had instances where I sprint to outrun it, then slow down just enough to make it think it's going to catch me, then speed up, and so on. Its a great workout and demoralizes the dog. I have to admit, it's probably not good as a means to train the dog not to chase....

I have also just yelled "No - bad dog" and actually stopped a dog in its tracks.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Ive done that several times before. Usually they just snap at your heels and bark but dont actually try to bite. Of course this was from a datsun and other medium dogs. A good kick usually settles that permanently. I have been cornered though by a large dog, when I was walking my bike up a hill (I think I got off to look at something). It was a dead end street in a neighborhood, and there were neighbors of the dogs owners everywhere. What did they do? Not a thing. The owners were no where to be seen. I had to put the bike between me and the dog and slowly walk my way around it. If Id had dog spray or a stick I would have kicked the animals ass (yea it sounds stupid but its dangerous and frightening, ya got to do something). Not sure what to do about these situations, I just try to avoid places where I will see unleashed dogs. Of course if Id seen the owners I would have done something but with the dog growling at me that was rather difficult.


----------



## root_rider (Jun 30, 2008)

I would NOT recommend kicking at an aggressive dog, they can and will bite though a cleated shoe and end ur riding days
























hes mine


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

root_rider said:


> I would NOT recommend kicking at an aggressive dog, they can and will bite though a cleated shoe and end ur riding days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog.


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

Picture two looks like a goof ball shot lol. Scooby Dooby Dooo


----------



## FeloniousDunk (Apr 30, 2007)

root_rider said:


> I would NOT recommend kicking at an aggressive dog, they can and will bite though a cleated shoe and end ur riding days


I've been reading this thread looking for something new and...nothing. Same ol'.

Though I've had a few serious dog chases over the years, all on road strangely. I'd have to agree with root_rider for sure, from experience. One of my first serious dog situations involved a dobberman who seriously wanted to eat me. I tried some of the things people have said here...out run it, water shot to face (never has worked on serious dog for me), yelling NO! BAD DOG! (works nearly every time), water bottle to body, nothing was working and just as he was going for my leg I unclipped and kicked hard. That sucker caught my foot, bit through my shoe and nearly took me down in a quick fashion. Just then the stupid owner came out of a near by house and called the dog and it left. I called the cops, never saw the dog again. BTW, dobbermans are FAST!

Sadly, I had an instance mentioned above. I was on the right side of the road, a dog was coming from the left, as it was running onto the road an on coming car hit and killed it. I kind of think it was just playing, not too agressive. I felt horrable! The owner was standing right there in the front yard. Not fun.

Now, my standard dog deallings first involve an attempt to out run it or a serious yell of NO! BAD DOG! (lot's of times that even gets the owner off the couch and out the front door), if neither is working I get off the bike and yell at the dog. One time that wasn't working, but luckily the owner came running and called the 2 dogs as they was circling me while I was holding my bike between me and them.

I'd try mace if this happened more frequently, but I can only think of maybe 3 or 4 cases of serious dog issues in about 15 years of riding. Not worth the carrying to me.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Well not a big one. Most dogs in my experience (and where Ive been there are lots) are fairly tame but territorial. They think they are big but are actually kinda cowards. Scaring them by shouting and throwing rocks usually works.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*brake hard*

I slam on the brakes so that I'm behind the dog, then run over the front paws. Never seen that dog, since.:thumbsup:


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

the bike pump makes a nice sound if you crack it over a dog's empty head.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I ride road more than anything now.. I get chased on a weekly basis. Dogs are fast... usually faster than you.. I've been luck so far..

I'm usually less worried about them actually biting me.. than them wrecking me by getting in my way. I actually tried a little experiment a few weeks ago..

Came riding past a farm.. 3 people outside.. 5 dogs which were rather large were there. The dogs hear me/see me and come running. In stead of sprinting my arse off I come to a near stop directly in front of the driveway. I keep looking directly at the owners as the dogs rush me. I brace for impact.. knowing this could go horribly bad or totally fine.. 

The dogs instantly become bored.. totally ignore me and walk off. Instead if ripping my leg off.. 


Since then I just slow down around most of the dogs here.. Except one.. which I'm sure would kill me given the chance.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

A little OT, but the strangest incident of being chased was not from a dog, but from a billy goat! 

A few of my friends and I were road riding at about 15, or so mph... talking, laughing and having a good time all around. As we passed this house we noticed this large white goat was running across the yard at us in a sort of half-trot fashion. We chuckled at first, but then it kept coming our way... now speeding up to catch us. He didn't have his head down as to ram us, but as we kept upping our pace, so it did as well. As he got within 10 feet of us, all laughing and talking had completely ceased, and the looks on our faces must have been priceless, because we all were thinking the same think... W...T...F?!?!? At that point, one friend yelled at it... no effect, I squirted it with the water bottle... still no effect, and then we all resorted to general yelling and flailing about to try and stop this thing... nope, that didn't work either. Finally, it closed in to about two feet of one of my buddies bike, it then just stayed along side us running, and generally just hanging out. After a bit, the goat finally ran onto the road and stopped and just watched us stretch off into the distance.

I learned several things from this experience....
A. Goats are faster than they look!
2. Bring carrots the next time I ride that loop.
and D. 4 grown men can look pretty damn funny when confronted by a nearly harmless animal.


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

Should put this on the Colorado site. They love dogs running at bikers.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Sep 4, 2008)

it seems everyone one here wants to hurt a dog if it chases you. How hard is it to pick up a can of dog repellent the next time ur in the bike shop? it costs like 10-15 bucks come on guys. I have three big dogs Dane 135lbs, lab/pit 85lbs and boxer 55lbs and take them on walks all the time, now for some reason they don't like motorcycles or bikes but I'm trying to change that by bring them around my bike and riding in the back yard with them. I keep all of them inside but I do let them out during the day if its not hot or raining but I have a 6ft. wood fence surrounding my back yard. If I was walking down the rode or in the yard and my dog chased someone I really don't know what I would do if I saw someone kick my dog in the face. but it would be in the favor of my dog if they just hit it or kicked it. maybe try the water bottle or spray first so you don't end up with a dog+owner on your ass. In the south we don't take to well to someone hitting our kids or animals. and yes I do have my CWP so try some sh$t.


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree there are less harmfull ways to turn a dog away from an attack. However, if they don't work do whatever it takes not to get harmed. I personally would not care about the owner. My self protection comes first. You, have some good points. I love dogs and would try anything first not to hurt them. After that do whatever. see ya


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Chances are that a lot of you can NOT outrun a large breed dog on a mountain bike. Dogs can not zero in on a lower leg if it is spinning very quickly. You go to a faster spinning gear and remain yelling "no, bad dog, sit, off" as they try in vain to bit your lower leg or shoe. You'll note that after getting smacked in the face a few times that they will lose interest. 

Since a dog can go from zero to 20+ in a matter of two seconds I sincerely doubt you'll hve time to pull out a closed knife, gun, or pepper spray before it comes out of nowhere. 

Ride with a small child or a much slower rider. You don't have to be faster than the dog...just faster than the child or other rider.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Sep 4, 2008)

I understand what your^^ saying from a riders point of veiw thats why I'm putting a can of pepper spray on the top tube so I can grab it fast.

And, yes I highly doubt you could outrun any of my dogs on a mountain bike and the boxer could give a road bike a run for its money if it came close. that's why I have a sign on my fence gate that has a picture of a dog on it and reads I can reach the fence in 1.3 sec. how fast can you?


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

jeeperbrad said:


> I understand what your^^ saying from a riders point of veiw thats why I'm putting a can of pepper spray on the top tube so I can grab it fast.
> 
> And, yes I highly doubt you could outrun any of my dogs on a mountain bike and the boxer could give a road bike a run for its money if it came close. that's why I have a sign on my fence gate that has a picture of a dog on it and reads I can reach the fence in 1.3 sec. how fast can you?


I did put my can of spray on the top tube works great. I have been bit while on my bike on the CT in Durango. I love the sign you have were did you get that? see ya


----------



## jeeperbrad (Sep 4, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I got chased by a barn-yard dog on Saturday. I went up the hill next to the property and the dog barked at me, I passed, no big deal. On the way down I saw the dog again and I knew he was gonna chase me because I was moving faster. I slowed to hopefully minimize his chase instinct but it didn't help. He barked, got out of my way, and started to chase after I passed. I just slammed on the brakes and yelled at him and that was the end of it.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

Screw dogs and their irresponsible owners. 

I like dogs (and all animals) but I dont feel the need, like it seems 90% of Americans do, to own a dog in order to live a fulfilled life. I have enough **** going on with my OWN life to worry about a dog's life as well. I know people that work 60 hours a week who leavea dog alone all day, then when they come home theryare tired and dont want to mess with a dog, as if the dog is an inconvienence. Poor dog deserves better than that. I truly do love animals but my own life and priorities come first.

And if I'm riding on a PUBLIC STREET, then loose, roaming dogs had better be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Aw! Cute! I like the way you end every paragraph with an exclamation point, too!

fp


----------



## jeeperbrad (Sep 4, 2008)

Camshaft213 said:


> Screw dogs and their irresponsible owners.
> And if I'm riding on a PUBLIC STREET, then loose, roaming dogs had better be prepared for the worst.


Typical prick! if your ever in SC and you get in front of me and do some stupid sh$t to a dog you better be prepared for the beat down.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

kick in the throat as hard as you can, if done right the dog will die.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

jeeperbrad said:


> Typical prick! if your ever in SC and you get in front of me and do some stupid sh$t to a dog you better be prepared for the beat down.


cool, if a rabid pit bull attacks you ill stand by and laugh


----------



## JinbaIttai (Aug 2, 2008)

Camshaft213 said:


> Screw dogs and their irresponsible owners.
> 
> And if I'm riding on a PUBLIC STREET, then loose, roaming dogs had better be prepared for the worst.





jeeperbrad said:


> Typical prick! if your ever in SC and you get in front of me and do some stupid sh$t to a dog you better be prepared for the beat down.


Let me fix that for you:



jeeperbrad said:


> Hey! I happen to be an irresponsible owner and I find that offensive! I'm also a certified internet black belt. If you're ever in SC and you get in front of me and do some stupid sh$t to a dog, you better be prepared for the beat down.


----------



## tech_dog (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had great luck with a loud and sharp "roar."

If you have a loud voice, go primal. Sound like a pissed off bear.

Every time I've done it, the dog has turned around on the spot.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

JinbaIttai said:


> Let me fix that for you:


Lolz. Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## seanzombie1336 (Jun 28, 2008)

jeeperbrad said:


> it seems everyone one here wants to hurt a dog if it chases you. How hard is it to pick up a can of dog repellent the next time ur in the bike shop? it costs like 10-15 bucks come on guys. I have three big dogs Dane 135lbs, lab/pit 85lbs and boxer 55lbs and take them on walks all the time, now for some reason they don't like motorcycles or bikes but I'm trying to change that by bring them around my bike and riding in the back yard with them. I keep all of them inside but I do let them out during the day if its not hot or raining but I have a 6ft. wood fence surrounding my back yard. If I was walking down the rode or in the yard and my dog chased someone I really don't know what I would do if I saw someone kick my dog in the face. but it would be in the favor of my dog if they just hit it or kicked it. maybe try the water bottle or spray first so you don't end up with a dog+owner on your ass. In the south we don't take to well to someone hitting our kids or animals. and yes I do have my CWP so try some sh$t.


I am not going to buy dog repellent. I do not feel the need to spend money to prevent something that shouldn't be happening anyways. If any dog, including yours, comes at me with the body language of intending to harm me, it will be severely injured or dead. I'm in the south too, and humans have rights. Dogs do not. If I am attacked by a dog and it lives, I will call the sheriff's office for it to be put down. Dogs are killed if found to be aggressive. It is not a ****ing wolf.

Your dogs should be on very strong leashes or chains (at that weight) when you walk them, so the encounter should never happen and they should have a hard time chasing anything.

Have fun with your CWP, you ****ing sack of ****. Get educated.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

seanzombie1336 said:


> If any dog, including yours, comes at me with the body language of intending to harm me, it will be severely injured or dead.


So you say on an internet forum. :lol:


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

seanzombie1336 said:


> I am not going to buy dog repellent. I do not feel the need to spend money to prevent something that shouldn't be happening anyways. If any dog, including yours, comes at me with the body language of intending to harm me, it will be severely injured or dead. I'm in the south too, and humans have rights. Dogs do not. If I am attacked by a dog and it lives, I will call the sheriff's office for it to be put down. Dogs are killed if found to be aggressive. It is not a ****ing wolf.
> 
> Your dogs should be on very strong leashes or chains (at that weight) when you walk them, so the encounter should never happen and they should have a hard time chasing anything.
> 
> Have fun with your CWP, you ****ing sack of ****. Get educated.


Not many would publicly declare they're not as smart as the average dog.

You are special.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

jeeperbrad said:


> and yes I do have my CWP so try some sh$t.





seanzombie1336 said:


> If any dog, including yours, comes at me with the body language of intending to harm me, it will be severely injured or dead.


You boys are crackin' me up, oh gunslingers and Masters of WebFu. I say yer both yella. Yella as the sun. And the north end of a southbound equine, too.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes I own webfu!!! you can do what ever you want to whom ever you want to I don't care, I just like to get under your skin and I have succeeded. 

I have 1" wide leather leashes and Pinch colliers on each of them because they are big but they got them in the 4 week training courses that they all went through. they do not pull or would they chase a bike outside of my backyard that is fenced. so just calm down and try to be nice to animals. I just love dogs if you see a cat I think thats like 200 points if you take it out.


----------



## jeeperbrad (Sep 4, 2008)

seanzombie1336 said:


> *humans have rights. Dogs do not.* QUOTE]
> 
> You go ahead a kick a dog or kill a dog in public and you will have plenty of time to think about there right's when they lock your ass up! watch the animal planet lately they don't play when you hurt a animal.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

> kick in the throat as hard as you can, if done right the dog will die.


 Could you have one of your "Bro's" demonstrate that on you for us?


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, I just read this entire thread and was amused. I wonder how old the author's were of some of these posts? I'm guessing in the 12 to 15 year old range... If only they knew how challenged their posts made them appear. 

I wish them the best and hope they grow out of it.

- Dave


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Sad.Thats all i am going to say.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Sad.Thats all i am going to say.


Agreed, dogs are mans best freinds!

With the attitudes portrayed in this thread by many towards dogs no wonder theyre getting attacked, their owners are probably are a reflection of these same people!

Well looked after dogs, trained and responsible owners do not have dog issues! PEOPLE are the problem and cause problem dogs period!

I think age and maturity is a major reflection in this thread!

Just look at the dog passion thread, one of the best on MTBR man I get a kick out of seeing all the aweome Dogs, some real beauties!

Dogs rule, some people just suck period


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

Lame Thread.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

Some of you have hearts that are bleeding so bad, it's a wonder you're still alive.

No one is saying that "all dogs suck."

And I'm sure that most people in this thread are aware that the owner is at fault as much as the dog. 

However, part of being a responsible dog owner is KEEPING YOUR DOG OUT OF THE STREET.


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone who thinks a knife is not an effective response to a dog which is attacking you has no idea. IF you ARE going to get bitten, get your weak arm forwards or leg which leave your hand free to work. A few seconds and the problem is solved. Pumps and chains work well. 
Keeping the bike between you and the dog if you can but if not, don't hesitate. Attack it. Kick, punch and get it. 

Pepper spray MAY or MAY NOT work. It is likely to affect you just as much if not more than the dog. Good idea? Not really. IF you KNOW you wont get a dose then try it. If not you are better off being able to see what is attacking you.

Best initial response is aggression. Front up to the dog and if it is still going to bite give it your weak arm. It is quite possible to kill an attacking dog with your hands, it's not pretty but if that's what has to be done.... Understand what options you have and what choices need to be made. Get yourself ready now, think about it, accept that you will need to kill the dog if it's going to bite you. Don't wait till you have no time and hesitation may well involve loss of use of a limb or serious other issues.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

while i like the 'spray from the watter bottle' idea, who other than roadies actually uses water bottles anymore?


----------



## me. (Dec 29, 2005)

Camshaft213 said:


> However, part of being a responsible dog owner is KEEPING YOUR DOG OUT OF THE STREET.


That is pretty much what the car drivers yell or post most of the time: " KEEP YOUR BIKE OUT OF THE STREET"


----------



## almontebarnes (Jan 5, 2008)

You're off. There is no difference between being chased and being attacked. While it's likley the dog is just having fun, there is no way to know and the terror can be immense.

Any reasonable physical response is justified. Just as if someone lunges as at you on the street. No difference just because you think the dog has no intention and is cute and furry.

Owners are responsible for their dogs, but often negligent because of the exact philosphy you just espoused.



GRGO said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've been biting my tongue on this for awhile. ATTACKED he says.
> 
> ...


----------



## almontebarnes (Jan 5, 2008)

In most areas, bicycles have an explicitly granted right to be on the street.

In most areas, dogs must be on leashes in public.

Your quote is very Palinesque.



me. said:


> That is pretty much what the car drivers yell or post most of the time: " KEEP YOUR BIKE OUT OF THE STREET"


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

almontebarnes said:


> You're off. There is no difference between being chased and being attacked. While it's likley the dog is just having fun, there is no way to know and the terror can be immense.
> 
> Any reasonable physical response is justified. Just as if someone lunges as at you on the street. No difference just because you think the dog has no intention and is cute and furry.
> 
> Owners are responsible for their dogs, but often negligent because of the exact philosphy you just espoused.


Uhhmmm.... What "philosphy" did I expouse? I simply questioned the over the top drama used in the original post. The OP wasn't "attacked". When a dog "attacks" there is no doubt about it's intentions and if you are not prepared for it you will come out on the wrong side. I've been being chased by farm dogs for 35 years and never been bitten. 99% of the time just slowing down and saying "oh what a good boy you are" or something similiar ends the "attack".

And yes, it is often very easy to tell the intentions of the dog by it's body language. The immensity of the terror must be a personal thing. Some chose to react with calm rational thought while others are ruled by their fears and react in irrational terror. Once you react with irrational terror then you have just communicated YOUR intentions to the dog who now might feel it has to defend itself when it initally was just being a dog.

If you're one of the latter maybe computer games would be a better hobby then biking.

I think if you just remember that you are smarter then the dog then you will be fine.

Good luck

Also please remember that while you may feel it justified to react with any reasonable physical response it is very likely that many dog owners will take the same approach to the person who hurt/kills their dog.


----------



## almontebarnes (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not attacking you personally.

Note that I said reasonable physical response. I'm not suggesting killing or even harming a dog because it is yapping a little. (I'm sorry, did I not say reasonable?)

But as you stated yourself: "99%". That leaves 1%. Since I've been chased by dogs a few hundred times, that means I've been in real danger. I've never physically confronted a dog. But if I had to, I would be ready. It is really tough to have to be put in that position. If 90% of the time the dog's intention is clear, then 10% of the time I'm doing a field study in canine behavioral analysis. Wrong time to be doing that. That's not neccessarily fair to me. At such a time, I - and anyone else - have to make use our best judgement, and aggression or being physical cannot be ruled out. And constantly, when I get chased, I read the situation try to chase it off, be authoritative, yell, or run the heck away (which has saved my ass a few times). But I am *always* thinking about worst case and what I could do if it came to that. I have to be ready.

But let's also keep the context in mind. You mention farm dogs. Fine. If you're in a rural farm area, there is little reason to believe a dog is anything but a honorable pet or working dog. Plus there is little regulation around leashes, etc., in such area. And rider beware is the attitude I take.

But in a city or suburb, it is a whole different story. (Yes, there is mountian biking in or near cities.) Many dogs are bred to be agressive and to terrorize. These are common. If you were to complete the stereotype of the owner, we would be looking at muscle shirts, gold chains, 1980's Monte Carlo, etc. I deal with these all the time. And in such a populated area, to see a such a dog that is intact is major warning sign. Even if the owners have not abused or otherwise generated over-aggressive behavior, the dogs are minimally disciplined / trained, do not respond, are groomed to look agressive. As an example, a board member earlier posted a photo of a very powerful dog with a stylized chain collar. It did not seem to be a choker / spiked collar for control or discipline. It instead said "my owner wants me to look bad-ass. Maybe I am, maybe I'm not. Maybe I'm going to fight in an illegal dog fight tonight, maybe I have a teen owner with flashy tastes."

As for the terror, well, feel free to mock me - I'm happy to let you do that, these forums are all about that! - but I have felt terror when chased by dogs. Really, when it comes to Mastifs or big Terriers (especially fitting the stereotype above), I really can't read their body language. My eyes fixate on the saliva, the teeth, the muscleature. It's not lack of intellect on my part. There truly are some primal, innate responses we all have to those triggers!!! The tail and ear language is very important. I can read that. Sadly, the tails and ears are often cut.

This is in areas where there are laws around uncontrolled dogs that are being violated. I'm never rude to owners, but in many cases I have had calm (on my side) conversations. I often get "none of your business" pushback, agitation, and escalation. And I see from their perspective they see their dog, who would never do anything consequential. But I don't know that. And I know there's a 1% chance (you said it yourself) I could be dog food. And the laws serve to protect me in such a situation. I'm dealing with a law breaker.

I'm not trying to be confrontational here, but that kind of attitude - the law-violating owner who unknowling is terrorizing me - is what I said it seems like you're espousing. I don't know your context. You mentioned farm dogs. But broaden your viewpoint. Have you seen negligent owners? Have you seen undiscplined dogs who are indistibguisable in their skittishness from abused, agressive dogs? Do you see how I might have encountered that?

Advise what I should do. I'm here to learn just as well. So far, I've not yet learned anything in this thread, but I'm listening, and I'm open.

And if I had to be physical, of course I would. I doubt that will happen, but I will be ready. If it came to a court of law, given my clean background, an uncontrolled dog, the fact that I'm simply riding by, etc., well, I think I would be quite all right.

You made some assumptions about what kind of hobbies I should have and my background. I don't need I feel to address that, but let me give you some info: my wife is a veterinarian. Her favorite dogs to work on are pit bulls owned by responsible, dog-respecting owners who train them, or at least don't allow them to be completely undisciplined. They are extremely predictable, easy to work with, give warnings when they are scared or if you've made a wrong move. She rarely feels a need for a muzzle. German Shepards, on the other hand, are very skittish. Very smart dogs and great service dogs. But accidentally put your hand near its neck and your veterinary career could be over. (No exaggeration, this has happened.) This is not just her observation. Ask any veterinarian. Most people, however, don't have emotional "terror" reactions to shepards, but do to terriers. Funny huh? Reading a dog is not that easy.

The most telling thing is that my wife doesn't read the dog as much as the owner. Does he command the dog? Does he speak abusively? Drag the dog my the collar? Is it comfortable in the presence of other animals? Humans entering and leaving the exam room? Hhhhmmm... maybe there are all types of dog owners. Cruel and abusive. Examplar masters. Well-intentioned, but negligent.

Maybe you're an examplar master and proud. Maybe I've had too many experiences with the other two categories. Maybe you're sick of being accused of being in the other two types, or being treated like one. Maybe I'm sick of being exposed to those other other guys.

Maybe our viewpoints are not too far apart, but rather from different perspectives.

Just one final thing: intent really doesn't matter. Either the dog's or the owner's. I know you're mocking the "terror" thing. But I assure you, it happens. I'm not a lawyer. I am an executive (meaning I don't know what I'm talking about legally and I wouldn't buy my own advice, but I ain't no dummy). And when it comes to liability for all sorts of workplace issues - and many, many types of other civil and criminal issues - intent does not matter. In any harrassment case, intent doesn't matter. Most of the time there was no intent. But there was harrassment. And there is legal liability.

That understanding is very, very hard for many people to get. Shame. People compromise themselves because "they didn't mean any harm" and "they can't understand why it was interpreted that way". Many dog owners fall into that category.



GRGO said:


> Uhhmmm.... What "philosphy" did I expouse? I simply questioned the over the top drama used in the original post. The OP wasn't "attacked". When a dog "attacks" there is no doubt about it's intentions and if you are not prepared for it you will come out on the wrong side. I've been being chased by farm dogs for 35 years and never been bitten. 99% of the time just slowing down and saying "oh what a good boy you are" or something similiar ends the "attack".
> 
> And yes, it is often very easy to tell the intentions of the dog by it's body language. The immensity of the terror must be a personal thing. Some chose to react with calm rational thought while others are ruled by their fears and react in irrational terror. Once you react with irrational terror then you have just communicated YOUR intentions to the dog who now might feel it has to defend itself when it initally was just being a dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

almontebarnes said:


> I'm not attacking you personally.
> 
> Note that I said reasonable physical response. I'm not suggesting killing or even harming a dog because it is yapping a little. (I'm sorry, did I not say reasonable?)
> 
> ...


Wow,

You've been chased "hundreds of times" but never had to defend yourself? Maybe the threat is not as real as the drama queens make it out to be after all.

I mentioned farm dogs though the I have certainly met just as many that fit into the "other category also. Not sure where you have your experience with farm dogs but more often then not that are not well trained "working dogs" but are watch dogs who feel it is there duty to chase off anything and everything that comes by and are usually the most "aggressive" in a relative way. It has also been my experience that the badarse dogs owned by self styled bad arses are typically the easiest to back down. Especially if they are not under the influence of their owner at the time.

I made no assumptions, just offered a suggestion. Your comments on GSD's show your lack of knowledge on the subject. Why on earth would GSD's have been used as service dogs for decades if they were not good natured and intelligent? I will agree 100% that if raised improperly without adequate socialization GSD's (as well as any other dog) can be very skittish and become 'fear biters' but to make the statements you have is ludicrous. I have known dozens and dozens of GSD's over the years and the vast majority are gentle, intelligent. The statement "German Shepherds, on the other hand, are very skittish. Very smart dogs and great service dogs. But accidentally put your hand near its neck and your veterinary career could be over." is absurd! Sure it has happened but to make a statement that blankets the entire breed is another example of irrational thinking. Maybe your wife's preconceived notion that she needs to be extremely wary is being telegraphed to the dog and influencing it's behavior? My wife is not a vet but my brother in law is. He, as well as our vet as well as our previous vet don't seem to have a problem with any of the large breed dogs as a rule. Of course there are the exceptions to prove the rule but your broad generalization is simply not accurate.

My one piece of advise for you when dealing with an "attacking" dog is to forget all the stereotypes and generalizations you seem to lean on and focus on this minute at this place with this dog. Then simply keep your cool and remember that you are smarter then the dog and that you are tougher then the dog and you are kinder then the dog. The dog will get the message that you are no threat. If you find yourself in the 1 in a hundred (can anyone relate a true story of a REAL attack on a MT biker by a dog?) situation with a truly aggressive dog then kill the damn dog if necessary.

Finally,

Dude, my only point to my original post in this thread was to point out the academy award worthy DRAMA in the original post. It is this sort of thing that perpetuates the myths like your GSD myth.

The OP was not "attacked" but chose to use that attention getting word in the title of his thread.

The statement you made in reply to my post which inspired my response was "There is no difference between being chased and being attacked."

There absolutely is a difference. If given the chance my dog would likely chase you as you rode by. Not to attack you but because he is a dog and that's what dogs do. Just like 99% of all dogs that "attack" bikers.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

w00t! said:


> You guys with your knives crack me up...there's nothing you're going to do to a Pit Bull with a knife. You'd be too busy having your ass eaten and screaming like a little girl.
> 
> Pepper spray is the safest, most effective thing you can carry.


Sure you're gonna bleed, but a grown man can kill a Pit Bull with his bare hands.

One trick is to use your free arm -the other being in the dogs mouth- to reach up thru
the dogs ass and pull his intestines out. You could also start pushing your arm
that is in his mouth down his throat instead of trying to pull it out.

Whatever you do, don't try and punch the dog to death, that is a sure fire way to lose. You 
need to open the dog up just like they are trying to do to you. Get the focker to bleed.

Another tactic for a large person is to break the dogs spine.

Again, sure you're gonna bleed but you can win.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

jeeperbrad said:


> it seems everyone one here wants to hurt a dog if it chases you. How hard is it to pick up a can of dog repellent the next time ur in the bike shop? it costs like 10-15 bucks come on guys. I have three big dogs Dane 135lbs, lab/pit 85lbs and boxer 55lbs and take them on walks all the time, now for some reason they don't like motorcycles or bikes but I'm trying to change that by bring them around my bike and riding in the back yard with them. I keep all of them inside but I do let them out during the day if its not hot or raining but I have a 6ft. wood fence surrounding my back yard. If I was walking down the rode or in the yard and my dog chased someone I really don't know what I would do if I saw someone kick my dog in the face. but it would be in the favor of my dog if they just hit it or kicked it. maybe try the water bottle or spray first so you don't end up with a dog+owner on your ass. In the south we don't take to well to someone hitting our kids or animals. and yes I do have my CWP so try some sh$t.


I don't know what part of the south you are from but I'd put my dog down if
it attacked a biker.

You'd also be in a world of hurt if your dog attacked my child while he was riding
his bike.

I don't believe you're really southern boy, sound like a damn Yankee to me.


----------

